# hgh and carpal tunnel



## hard work (Jun 18, 2013)

benn running hyges @ 4 ius ed in the am about  these tested @ 34.9 I posted my results a month and a half in I started having the carpal tunnel sides so I just recently cut back to 2 ius ed left hand is just tight but right one hurts only when I go to bed I can only sleep 4 to 5 hours a night why is it only hurt when I lay down and will b complex help with this I love the results that im getting any advice would be greatly appreciated   oh yea I had slight carpal tunnal 15 years ago but it went away and hast bothered me until the hgh will gutting back on acidy drinks help  thanks


----------



## Big-John (Jun 18, 2013)

Found a thread on PM about it.. They talk about Vitamin C and IM injections will help.. 
Carpal Tunnel from HGH - Professional Muscle


----------



## hard work (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks for the help @ this point im willing to try anything lol


----------



## Big-John (Jun 18, 2013)

Well if you dont have any luck you can always send me your HGH...


----------



## hard work (Jun 18, 2013)

lol my test were 33.9 so I know there great just going to try b6 and vitiam c and give it a couple of weeks


----------



## lona73 (Jun 19, 2013)

we have had no success in finding anything to help but just to stop usage,,,cuz the swelling of your tendons have to go down,,,no vitz help that,,,we have found its strictly time,,,even reduction of dosage doesnt really help,,,the pain is worst at night cuz your metacarpal area receives the least blood volume there at that point thus the tendon swelling is worst


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jun 19, 2013)

I had that runnin 8-10iu Rips ed. I switched to 4-5iu ed and it stopped within day or two.,so as stated above....that lowering dose wont help.....it does. so try that.
run 2 for month or so....then 3...then 4 and so on.   take it slow.
also....it took about 1 1/2-2 mnths for sides to disappear.


----------



## hard work (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks for all the help


----------



## lona73 (Jun 19, 2013)

that is what we have found i do 1-2 ius, my fiance does 5-6,,after bout 3 months it sets in i dont have it near as bad as he does,,,but im bout 6'1" he bout 5'10" and he has small joints but lukifer is right bout 1 month for the tendon swelling to go away,,,we hate it cuz we both get great results from hgh,,,and its one those things i can take without the really jacked up sides


----------



## hard work (Jun 19, 2013)

lona73 that's funny my wife does 1.5 ius I was doing 4 she only had the tight hands no cts my right hand hurt like hell so I dropped back to 2 ius we have been on for two months I dropped back about two weeks ago and it seems to be getting better this is our first time and already in two months we see results so Im going to try and ease my way back up


----------

